# Why is this forum bottom up?



## harrisonhunter (Aug 1, 2008)

Curious why this forum is backwards from all other forums I have been on?  This forums reads bottom up.

Maybe there is some setting I have wrong..


----------



## vlap (Aug 1, 2008)

Click on User CP
Hit the Edit Options link
scroll down and the is an option that lists from oldest to newest or vice versa


----------



## wutang (Aug 1, 2008)

In the upper right corner of the thread you can click on "display mode" to change it for that visit.  You can click on "quick links" at the top of the page then click on "edit options" to make the change permanent.  Hope this helps


----------



## mcp9 (Aug 1, 2008)

i have wondered the same thing. thanks


----------



## harrisonhunter (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks guys.   Gotter fixed..


----------



## sbv32 (Aug 1, 2008)

You know I have always wanted to know the anser to this question, and thanks to you it is fixed :)

Thank You very much


----------



## big game cook (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks. that was a life savor. it was frustrating. got er fixed too.


----------

